# Videotechnik, Videoaufnahme



## kouakouy (19. März 2007)

Hi!

 Ich möchte gerne mit hilfe eine Videokamera, die Bildqualität auf  mein Fernsehbildschirm bewerten.Dafür brauche ich eine gute videokamera die kann das Bild vom Fernsehbildschirm genauso wie möglich reproduzieren.Die frage ist, für eine gute Videoaufnahme, welche Randbedingungen muss ich beachten um eine Kamera für meine Arbeit auszuwählen?

Mit bestem Gruß,
Kouakou.


----------



## chmee (19. März 2007)

?! Nicht ganz klar !?

Du möchtest mit einer Kamera Deinen Bildschirm filmen und anhand der Bilder die
Qualität Deines Fernsehers begutachten ? 

Ich würde gerne wissen, wozu das gut ist ? 
Welches Material wird denn auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## kouakouy (20. März 2007)

Hi!

Im Rahmen der Wahlflichtfach Videotechnik, haben wir die Aufgabe zu beweisen, dass die Bildqualität von Fernseh ist nicht nur Abhängig von der Übertragungsstandard sondern auch von der Fernsehgeräte.Deshalb möchten wir auch der Einfluss der Geräte (Fernseher) in unsere system einbringen. Um eine zusätliche belastung der Fernsehgeräte zu vermeiden, wollen wir das Bild am Fernseh mit einer Kamera aufnehmen. Für eine gute Qualität des Bild(wie das Originalbild) müssen wir an Ranbedingungen für eine gute Videoaufnahme unsere Gedanke machen, und eine gute Videokamera auswählen.

Ich hoffe dass ich mich einbisschen klar ausgedruckt habe.

vielen dank!
Mit bestem gruß
Kouakou.


----------



## chmee (20. März 2007)

Muß es denn eine Videokamera sein ? Reicht da nicht ein Foto ? Fotos von Testbildern machen, die gewisse Kontrollfunktionen haben ?

Vorteile :
1. Eine Digicam ist vielfach höher auflösend als eine Videocam ( HD(V)-Cam wäre dann auch OK )
2. Es kommt aufgrund möglicher gleicher Bildwiederholraten bei Kamera und TV zu 
eigenartigen Bildern. -> *Belichtungszeiten ungerade/vielfach von TV nehmen.* - auch bei Digicam

Was wollt Ihr denn alles Testen/Messen ?
Luma-Auflösung vertikal/horizontal ? Farbauflösung und -Darstellung ? TV-Gamma-Kurve ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Zinken (20. März 2007)

Mit einer Fotokamera stehst Du leider vor dem gleichen Problem, daß Du in der Regel nur ein "angefangenes" Bild erwischst.
Bei einem Standbild könnte es allerdings mit einer längeren Belichtungszeit funktionieren. Nur ob man damit dann wirklich eine Qualität beurteilen kann?


----------



## kouakouy (20. März 2007)

Die Videokamera ist nur da um das TV-signal( mit Berücksichtigung der Störfachtor am Fernsehgeräte) auf ein PC zu übertragen. Am PC haben wir ein Software für die Bewertung des Videoqualitäts(Farbqualität, schärfe, kontur, artefakte etc..).Am Ausgang des Fernseher ist unser Referenzsignal und das reproduktierte Signal ist am Ausgang der Videokamera. Der Software macht nur ein Vergleich von beide Signalen.Unsere Hauptaufgabe ist doch nur  das Original-TV-signal so gut wie möglich (ja nicht ganz genau, aber Näherungsweise, wir werden auch mit kompromis arbeiten) zu reproduzieren.



Ciao!


----------



## chmee (20. März 2007)

Na denn 

1. Ihr müsstet natürlich ein Blackbox bauen -> Abschirmen von Umwelteinflüssen, Reflexionen etc..
2. FBAS-Anschluß fällt weg, da er unsauber ist. Wenn möglich, bräuchte die Kamera eine YUV/Komponentenanschluß, und der existiert bei billigen Dingern nicht. Nur YUV und
RGB bieten eine Komponentenauflösung von mindestens 4:2:2. 
3. Da ein normaler TV Overscan anzeigt, muss dann die Kamera Deckungsgleich für Euer Vorhaben justiert werden..
4. Die Shutterzeit der Kamera sollte im Idealfall 50Hz/60Hz sein. UND
5. Nur mit einem Blackburst/Genlock-Signal könnte das Fernsehsignal mit der Kameraaufnahme zeitgleich synchronisiert sein. 

Ansonsten muss die Shutterzeit ungerade und länger als die Wiederholfrequenz des TV sein.

--> Es gibt auch noch einige teurere Sachen, aber ich weiss nicht, WIE teuer die Sache werden darf. zB SDI-Anschluß

mfg chmee


----------



## kouakouy (20. März 2007)

Vielen Dank noch mal chmee,

Wir (ich und Mitstudent) machen eine Ausarbeitung mit theoretische und praktische Teil. In der Theorie, müssen wir alle möglichen Lösungen  vorschlagen ohne Berücksichtigung der Kosten. Und für die Praxis, wir  werden mit den Komponenten  arbeiten, die die Hochschule uns zur Verfügung stellen wird.

Chmee, wenn du mir noch mal mit ein paar Internet Seiten und Literaturen helfen  könntest, würde ich mir sehr darüber freuen.

Mit bestem Gruß,
kouakouy


----------



## chmee (20. März 2007)

Interessante Seiten:
http://bet.de/fachwoerterbuch/default.aspx - Fachwörterbuch Medien Video
http://www.slashcam.de
http://www.hackermovies.de

mfg chmee


----------

